# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc v2.04 - Xiaomi, KaiOs, RepairSec, PACv2 & more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc v2.04 - Xiaomi, KaiOs, RepairSec, PACv2 and more*  *Silent work is much better than thousand words...* 
- Support for PACv2 format activated
- Core updated
- Protocol updated
- SC9820E support activated ( Generic and Secure types ) 
- Repair security option activated
Allow repair device security items on generic devices
Work in Flash mode
Work in DiagChan mode
SimLock-enabled devices may NOT work
Security-enabled devices will NOT work 
- Firmware Flasher updated
Updated core
Updated PAC types support
Revised NVManager 
- Firmware Reader updated
More accurate data verification
Reading speed optimized for some UniSoc models
Android version-depend mode activated ( allow avoid flashing issues on android 9 and newer )
KaiOS devices supported ( SC7731E eMMC, SC9820E eMMC tested and working ) now for Read Firmware 
- Identify procedure revised
Now it also support for security verification ( signed NV )
Better FS state verification
More usable build props info extraction 
- Revised manual mode selection and possible combinations ( can combine firmware and loader from any source ) 
- Loader database
SC7715 eMMC loaders included
SC9820 loaders updated
SC9863 loaders updated
SC9820E eMMC loaders included
Various range of models from Wiko, LYF, BLU, BQ, Symphny, Itel and others included in DB 
- Other
Bug fixes and changes according users requests 
- Extra
Xiaomi QIN 1S+ supported ( Identify, Repair, Firmware Reading, Reset Settings ) BKey : Call button
Xiaomi QIN 2 supported ( Identify, Firmware Flash, Repair, Firmware Reading, FRP, Reset Settings ) Bkey : Assistant button
Xiaomi QIN 2 Pro supported ( Identify, Firmware Flash, Repair, Firmware Reading, FRP, Reset Settings ) Bkey : Assistant button  *Special thanks to respected Mr. gracy_elec !*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
unpack archive with password: 12345678

----------

